

Denying One’s (same-sex) Desires Tied to Homophobia - G5ANDY
http://psychcentral.com/news/2012/04/09/denying-ones-desires-tied-to-homophobia/37087.html
The study is the first to document the role that both parenting and sexual orientation play in the formation of intense and visceral fear of homosexuals, including self-reported homophobic attitudes, discriminatory bias, implicit hostility towards gays, and endorsement of anti-gay policies.
======
kstenerud
"Investigators believe the findings may help to explain the personal dynamics
behind some bullying and hate crimes directed at gays and lesbians. Many
believe that attackers often perceive some level of threat from homosexuals."

Or: They're just an easy target, like most minorities or people who can be
singled out from the crowd. Bullies don't want their victims to fight back, so
they stick to easy targets.

